# Found my high school ride today



## jingle (Jun 22, 2007)

My 1976 GremlinX was white with brown stripes. Do you think I should paint this one, I plan on leaving it stock or just leave it as is because its already molded in white? I suck at painting. 











Molded in white, clear and smoke tint
Chrome plated parts
2 in 1 kit can be built stock or drag
Decal sheet has multiple stripe colors
All new pad-printed rubber drag slicks
Special original art packaging format
11" x 14" art print suitable for framing
Waterslide decals
Illustrated instructions


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

when I found my high school car in a model.. I painted it like the real one was...

but that's me. Oh I had to repaint it 3 times before I was happy with it.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I'd paint it. Plastic always looks like plastic, even if it's the right color. If you're that uncertain about your painting skills, I'd suggest you buy a cheap kit or two and practice on it/those first. And if you need a few tips to help you achieve a better final paint job, the members here are always willing to help a fellow modeler (though you might get more help than you bargained for).


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I wish I could find my old high school ride.
She's probably married with kids by now.....

Chris.


----------

